# Teufel Subwoofer Kurzschluss?



## ClouD361 (11. Juli 2011)

Moin Leute,
ich habe heute gemerkt, dass mein Subwoofer von Teufel nicht mehr läuft.
Nachdem ich mit der Kabelage rumprobiert habe, ist mir aufgefallen, dass wenn ich das Kabel vom Subwoofer Input rausnehme Bass vom Stereo Signal zu hören ist. Wenn ich den Stecker wieder rein stecke ist der Bass komplett weg.
So sieht mein Bass von hinten aus: Computerbase.de

Was passiert da wenn ich das Kabel rein stecke?

MfG


----------



## chmee (11. Juli 2011)

? Du ziehst das Sub-Signal raus und hörst dann ein Bass-Signal? Kann es einfach sein, dass an Deinem Rechner irgendeine Einstellung geändert wurde und einfach kein Signal auf dem Sub-Out anliegt? Einfach mal ein Stereosignal auf den Sub stecken (welches auch irgendwas Bassiges hat)

mfg chmee


----------



## ClouD361 (11. Juli 2011)

chmee hat gesagt.:


> ? Du ziehst das Sub-Signal raus und hörst dann ein Bass-Signal?


Genau so ist das! Natürlich nicht so viel wie sonst. Muss den Bass-Regler vorne fast voll aufdrehen.
Am Rechner liegt es nicht. Habe noch Fernseher und Playstation 3 ausprobiert. Überall das selbe Problem


----------

